# Import Tuner Models Car Wash Fund Raiser



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

A friend of mine called me to have my car washed for a charity event. I was in the vicinity so I said what the heck...it's for a good cause. The Import Tuner Models were raising funds for a friend that was in a coma. My prayers go out the guy whoever he is. This is how he probably got it.....:chairshot j/k. bad joke. haha. anyways, enjoy the pics from my iPhone. Makes me wish I had a SLR camera.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing, :bowdown1:
You don't mind me, taking a closer look thought:chuckle:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Her name is Christina Mendoza. She's very cool.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bnr34vspec said:


> Her name is Christina Mendoza. She's very cool.


Thanks , checking facebook right now . .:chuckle:

I was allways wondering that in a sex obsessed country like Japan, we don't have much of this stuff happening. Even magazine shoots, poster shoots have rarely some meat shoots to refresh the content. Let's do some topless carwash in japan, 5minutes sessions,we have the locations, the weather, the babes and the cars . . . . we will be millionairs after a week, knowing the good old "Osans" over here.:chuckle:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought I saw a Skyline somewhere!


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

I would have driven over all the way from Malaysia to get that much needed car wash


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Ole american sexism! WooHoo:clap:

Nice AME tracers on the S2k in the background


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG!!!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

now thats the proper way to wash a GTR..


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like I missed it. Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

gtrlux said:


>


Looks like a Ladyboy if you ask me..........



..................Still would though!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> Looks like a Ladyboy if you ask me..........
> 
> 
> 
> ..................Still would though!


Ladyboy? :chairshot


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> I thought I saw a Skyline somewhere!


GTR? I didn't see it... :shy:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Really? Do you not think she is slightly man like??


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

when do we get an invitation to great meetings like this.... damn... 
very nice women.... and car also


----------

